

Cartoonist recommends increasing taxes on the poor - michaelleland
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/tipping_point/

======
tokenadult
It's a doofus rant that misstates federal (and state) tax policy and confuses
what the right to vote is for. The general economic theory is that all taxes
have "tax incidence" on consumers in general, although the details of which
tax has the most incidence on which category of consumers can be a matter of
scholarly controversy.

[http://www.taxpolicycenter.org/taxtopics/encyclopedia/Incide...](http://www.taxpolicycenter.org/taxtopics/encyclopedia/Incidence-
of-Taxes.cfm)

[http://www.econ.jhu.edu/people/ccarroll/Courses/365/Topics/5...](http://www.econ.jhu.edu/people/ccarroll/Courses/365/Topics/5-Taxation/Handouts/TaxesHandoutRosenIncidence.pdf)

[http://www2.econ.iastate.edu/classes/econ301/qiao/taxinciden...](http://www2.econ.iastate.edu/classes/econ301/qiao/taxincidence.pdf)

<http://www.taxfoundation.org/research/show/25402.html>

[http://www.heritage.org/research/reports/2004/11/tax-
inciden...](http://www.heritage.org/research/reports/2004/11/tax-incidence-
tax-burden-and-tax-shifting-who-really-pays-the-tax)

P.S. I appreciate the headline of the submission here on HN, which correctly
marked how seriously to take this proposal--not very seriously at all.

------
dreamux
With the government in the hole to the tune of 14T and counting, I think its
time for _everybody_ to pay more taxes.

------
swombat
Don't editorialise titles this way. The title is "Tipping Point".

If you have an opinion, write a comment.

~~~
michaelleland
Sorry, I couldn't resist. If you read to the end of the article, you'll see
why--he specifically called out this title if you'd like to take him out of
context.

~~~
swombat
Hmm, ok...

 _[Note: The best way to quote me out of context is something along the lines
of “Cartoonist recommends increasing taxes on the poor!”]_

I'd he called out against this title, but I can see the temptation. Still...
don't editorialise!

